# Husky t540



## MreeceC (Jan 14, 2014)

Well...... Lets here who has one and what you think so far. I have had two and both are running and holding up great. I think it a well designed saw. I have had it apart and to me its right with the 200t. I don't have a 200t but would like to see them both in a timed cut. Really wish bsnelling would get his hands on one. Thanks for your input ahead of time. BTW this not a bash stihl or husky thread... Just want to see where others are with there T540's.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Jan 14, 2014)

I have two also 
and becoming more of a fan each day I use them.i have a snellerized 201t and it has more power than the husky, I'm gonna time them in cuts soon when I get a chance.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Jan 14, 2014)

I always ran 200's but I am liking the new 540. Gonna grab another one. Takes a little getting used to, little different than the 200 which is like a shoe box with a top handle. Lots of power. I am happy.


----------



## MreeceC (Jan 14, 2014)

Oak Savanna said:


> I always ran 200's but I am liking the new 540. Gonna grab another one. Takes a little getting used to, little different than the 200 which is like a shoe box with a top handle. Lots of power. I am happy.






I agree with the shoe box feel. Never felt that way before the 540 and now I don't like that.


----------



## deevo (Jan 15, 2014)

I've had one since late September, first in Canada to have one (besides the odd dealer demo) like some have said takes a bit to get used to and the more you use it the better it gets power wise once fully broken in. Love it so far! Have used it in plus 25 degree weather and -31 and performs flawlessly! Will for sure buy another and recomend them to anyone even thinking of buying a 201! Save yourself the pain and agony!


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 15, 2014)

Am leery of a Husky's long term durability! (Even though I bought a 346xp last year).
Mediocre dealer support up here (think that has finally changed).
Aren't you supposed to be careful buying a new vehicle in the first year the model is introduced? 
Just like when a new computer operating system gets rolled out, bugs and all.
Lemme know when the honeymoon is over, Deevo!


----------



## deevo (Jan 15, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Am leery of a Husky's long term durability! (Even though I bought a 346xp last year).
> Mediocre dealer support up here (think that has finally changed).
> Aren't you supposed to be careful buying a new vehicle in the first year the model is introduced?
> Just like when a new computer operating system gets rolled out, bugs and all.
> Lemme know when the honeymoon is over, Deevo!


Thats why they waited so long to feed it to the wolves up in the great white north! lol! At least they tested it and wrinkled out the hiccups unlike stihl and the mini boat anchor 201! As for dealer support, if I need anything I get it from treestuff faster then my local guys who carry nothing and are outrageously over priced!


----------



## MreeceC (Jan 16, 2014)

For sure reliability is up in the air. But from what I can see they have a well built saw. 
It's really hard to call this a new saw. It's been in testing for a long time. Yes it is new but just to us.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Jan 18, 2014)

Make sure your groundsmen do not overfill and let it spill all over the filter and carb, becomes a super pita to start Just saying


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 18, 2014)

Just picked mine up Thursday. $612 out the door. Got 10% off list and they threw on a non safety chain for free. Not bad.


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 18, 2014)

How's the 355t stack up against it?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Jan 18, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> How's the 355t stack up against it?


It doesn't . I have a 355t with a muffler mod and the husky out performs it


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree that the 201 is a *total dog* as it comes from the factory. However, after a few simple mods, it'll out perform your beloved 200. I've seen men that considered the 201 "useless" actually come to prefer it over the 200. With that said, this 540 does look promising.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 19, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> Just picked mine up Thursday. $612 out the door. Got 10% off list and they threw on a non safety chain for free. Not bad.


I've seen you cut you should run the safety chain JK


----------



## joezilla11 (Jan 19, 2014)

I was considering selling my 201 for a 540 until I had brad mod it, I love this saw now! I know its early still but I would like to see a comparison between a modded 201 and 540.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 19, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I've seen you cut you should run the safety chain JK



With your sharpening skills, you def don't need a safety chain. Lol. J/k.


----------



## MreeceC (Jan 19, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I agree that the 201 is a *total dog* as it comes from the factory. However, after a few simple mods, it'll out perform your beloved 200. I've seen men that considered the 201 "useless" actually come to prefer it over the 200. With that said, this 540 does look promising.



You need one blsnelling!! Whats up?? when will you have your way with the 540?? should I send you one? I would be willing to send you mine to review and make a video.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Jan 19, 2014)

Man I'm getting ready to put em head to head , but I thinking the 201 is gonna beat it


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 19, 2014)

Weight?


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 19, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> With your sharpening skills, you def don't need a safety chain. Lol. J/k.


Word


----------



## MreeceC (Jan 19, 2014)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 20, 2014)

LOL, all bench shots have that random old speaker that not needed, but too good to pitch


NYTREECLIMBER said:


> Man I'm getting ready to put em head to head , but I thinking the 201 is gonna beat it View attachment 328741
> View attachment 328742


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Jan 20, 2014)

sgreanbeans said:


> LOL, all bench shots have that random old speaker that not needed, but too good to pitch


Lol that speaker actually works and was pumping tunes when I took that shot


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 24, 2014)

There is a you tube video of someone with a 200 and a 540. Can't find it now. I would also like to see this saw get into the hands of one of the builders on here.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Jan 24, 2014)

This saw is a beast and I have had mine for sometime. I also ran the T435 which is still a better feel for me but as far as power the T540xp is the way to go. Check out my video on Youtube. My channel name is my same user name here on the forum


----------



## pro94lt (Jan 24, 2014)

Looks like a clean old yota


----------



## JMcC (Jan 26, 2014)

My 540 is a beast in the cut with 63ps chain. The safety chain that came on it was slow. No complaints so far with over gal. through her.


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Jan 26, 2014)

It has also held up pretty well to all the ethanol in most gas we buy. I run high test in my saws or even ethanol free high test when I can find it. I also don't hold the throttle when starting mine as not to flood the auto tuned carb. I just let that bad boy do its own thing for a few seconds and then after I hold the throttle wide open and then put it through some big wood. In colder weather when climbing I let it run longer to keep it nice and warm for the constant stop restart game we play when topping, limbing, and repositioning too. I love the auto tune feature plus it comes with a pretty good factory warranty just for being auto tune. Sweet, indeed.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Jan 26, 2014)

TreeBoi4Life said:


> This saw is a beast and I have had mine for sometime. I also ran the T435 which is still a better feel for me but as far as power the T540xp is the way to go. Check out my video on Youtube. My channel name is my same user name here on the forumView attachment 329845


If you really care about the saw you shoulda buckled it in .......... Just saying


----------



## MreeceC (Feb 1, 2014)

I am thinking about selling one of my T540 if anyone is interested. I will sale the new one its only cut one time to make sure the auto tune is ok and has been on the shelf. It will come in its original box. If interested make me an offer. Just don't need two and will buy another one as needed. You will not be disappointed.
Also thanks for all the feed back on the saw. Keep updates coming I love to see how its holding up.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 1, 2014)

I first one just showed up at the saw shop I looked and was quickly sidetracked into looking at a big saw


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Feb 1, 2014)

So I got a call yesterday from my husky dealer and he tells me husky is recalling certain saws that fall between certain serial numbers and I'm lucky enough that both my saws fall into the recall slot. I don't think I'm gonna hand over the one saw that is running fine


----------



## deevo (Feb 1, 2014)

what was the reca


NYTREECLIMBER said:


> So I got a call yesterday from my husky dealer and he tells me husky is recalling certain saws that fall between certain serial numbers and I'm lucky enough that both my saws fall into the recall slot. I don't think I'm gonna hand over the one saw that is running fine


 
what was the recall for did they say? mines been running great


----------



## MreeceC (Feb 2, 2014)

What serial numbers did they recall?


----------



## Treespotter (Feb 2, 2014)

Check out what the recall is for. It's probably just for the little lanyard attachment ring. Some saws got one that wasn't welded together correctly. But it could also be a software update in the engine management. That's well worth the trip to the shop. Make sure the dealer punches in your name as the owner of the saw. This could help in the event you get your saw stolen. 

Wolter


----------



## imagineero (Feb 2, 2014)

MreeceC said:


> I am thinking about selling one of my T540 if anyone is interested. I will sale the new one its only cut one time to make sure the auto tune is ok and has been on the shelf. It will come in its original box. If interested make me an offer. Just don't need two and will buy another one as needed. You will not be disappointed.



I'll give you a dollar.

C'mon, who sells a brand new saw at a loss with one cut under the belt to buy another brand new saw of the same brand.make at full retail later? Someone had to say it.

Every time someone says "you will not be disappointed" I end up disappointed.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Feb 2, 2014)

deevo said:


> what was the reca
> 
> 
> what was the recall for did they say? mines been running great


It's something to do with carb 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Feb 2, 2014)

MreeceC said:


> What serial numbers did they recall?


I don't know, but I'm guessing if anyone's fall into the slot that they will be notified from where they bought the saw. 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Feb 2, 2014)

deevo said:


> what was the reca
> 
> 
> what was the recall for did they say? mines been running great


I have two and one runs fine. I'm not gonna bring back the one saw that is running good, maybe bring the one in,get it fixed then bring in the other one. If yours is running without a hiccup I wouldn't worry about it.


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## MreeceC (Feb 2, 2014)

imagineero said:


> I'll give you a dollar.
> 
> C'mon, who sells a brand new saw at a loss with one cut under the belt to buy another brand new saw of the same brand.make at full retail later? Someone had to say it.
> 
> Every time someone says "you will not be disappointed" I end up disappointed.




I want to start by by saying that my intention's are not to leverage this website/forum for a platform for religion. I feel like my motives for selling the saw are being question and I want to set my motives and who I am straight for all to see. People really don't know who people are and I want to try my best in a short paragraph to explain to all, what I stand for. I do not want to push my beliefs on anyone. I chose these beliefs and do not hold anybody to them but myself.
I am a follower of Jesus my mission is to become a servant to all.(1 Corinthians 9:19) I want to help people and never deceive people in any way. If I ever sale anything the relationship I get from selling something to someone is as important that what I sold.
Yes there is a chance you can be disappointed depending on your expectations'. I think we are all aware off what you are getting if you buy a saw.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok I just shot a video of a three way shoot out between the Husky 540 XP ,Echo 355T,and Stihl 201T. Now I have to figure out how to upload it,so I might be a little while before its up 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 2, 2014)

MreeceC said:


> I want to start by by saying that my intention's are not to leverage this website/forum for a platform for religion. I feel like my motives for selling the saw are being question and I want to set my motives and who I am straight for all to see. People really don't know who people are and I want to try my best in a short paragraph to explain to all, what I stand for. I do not want to push my beliefs on anyone. I chose these beliefs and do not hold anybody to them but myself.
> I am a follower of Jesus my mission is to become a servant to all.(1 Corinthians 9:19) I want to help people and never deceive people in any way. If I ever sale anything the relationship I get from selling something to someone is as important that what I sold.
> Yes there is a chance you can be disappointed depending on your expectations'. I think we are all aware off what you are getting if you buy a saw.


That sure clears everything up.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh no he didn't !?!?! Just bring the bible into it LOL


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Feb 2, 2014)

here is the link for 540 video


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 2, 2014)

The 201 was the clear winner! Go figure.


----------



## JMcC (Feb 2, 2014)

The times I came up with

Echo 
20.15
18.13
17.85

Husky
17.28
14.51
14.73

Stihl
12.35
12.31
11.85


----------



## MreeceC (Feb 2, 2014)

We need to get Snelling to mod the husky and then put it up to the modded 201t. Just for fun.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Feb 2, 2014)

MreeceC said:


> We need to get Snelling to mod the husky and then put it up to the modded 201t. Just for fun.


F%CK YES 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## JMcC (Feb 2, 2014)

What chain are you using on those saws?


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER (Feb 2, 2014)

They are all wearing Oregon vxl chain 16" all brand new out of the box 


Character is who you are when no one is looking


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 3, 2014)

Stihl do what Stihl do ! Work fast


----------



## TreeBoi4Life (Nov 16, 2015)

This saw has not fell me yet once you get used to autotune. Here's some hands free action with it now after I have abused it coming up on 2 years.


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 17, 2015)

Well, nobody's ever gonna accuse you of not tying in enough. Lol. Holy lanyards, batman!!!


----------



## gorman (Nov 17, 2015)

I sold mine on Craigslist. Garbage. The 201 ported blows it away.


----------



## Treespotter (Nov 21, 2015)

gorman said:


> I sold mine on Craigslist. Garbage. The 201 ported blows it away.


So you're comparing stock to ported 
[emoji106] [emoji52] 

Wolter


----------



## gorman (Nov 21, 2015)

I ported them both.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 23, 2015)

We've got one 540 in the company compared to 3x ms150t, 2x 200t, 4+ 192t and 7+ 201t, the one climber who specifically asked for the 540xp says he loves it, though it takes too long too warm up and cools down too quickly, funny how he's mostly using the oldest saw in the company, my old 200t

Tried the 540 and mentally filed it in the same catagory as echo top handles, not for me thank you


----------

